# Mehrere Festplatten zu einer großen zusammenschließen



## XELLEX (4. Januar 2015)

*Mehrere Festplatten zu einer großen zusammenschließen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Software-Lösung um mehrere Festplatten zu einer großen zusammenzuschließen.
Dabei möchte ich nach Bedarf weitere Festplatten hinzufügen oder alte Festplatten austauschen können.

Folgende Lösungen sind mir bereits geläufig:
- übergreifende Volumes (austauschen von Festplatten problematisch)
- Speicherpools in Win8/ WinServer2012 (austauschen von Festplatten problematisch)
- Division-M Drive Bender
- StableBit Drive Pool

Das ganze sollte natürlich möglichst zuverlässig, einfach zu bedienen/ zu nutzen und einigermaßen performant sein.

Hättet ihr noch weitere Vorschläge für mich? Auch Freeware ist gerne gesehen!

Viele Grüße
XELLEX


----------



## XyZaaH (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Festplatten zu einer großen zusammenschließen*

Raid 0?


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Festplatten zu einer großen zusammenschließen*



XELLEX schrieb:


> Das ganze sollte natürlich möglichst zuverlässig, einfach zu bedienen/ zu nutzen und einigermaßen performant sein.



Ich würd von einem Software RAID 5 absehen.
Um welche Festplatten geht es denn? Größe?
Prinzipiell, je weniger Festplatten laufen, desto geringer ist der Wartungsaufwand, bzw. die Ausfallsrate.

Wenn du nur eine HDD im Betrieb hättest und zyklisch auf eine zweite das Backup machst.
Dann bist du schon relativ sicher geschützt vor einem Datenverlust.
Wenn du einen durchgehenden Betrieb auch bei einem Festplattenausfall wünscht, brauchst du ein RAID 1 oder 5.
Für ein RAID 5 brauchst du aber mindestens drei Festplatten.

Ein Softwareraid ist zwar günstig, aber nie so leistungsfähig wie ein extra RAID-Controller.


----------



## Jimini (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Festplatten zu einer großen zusammenschließen*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Raid 0?





XELLEX schrieb:


> Das ganze sollte natürlich *möglichst zuverlässig* [...] sein.





Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd von einem Software RAID 5 absehen.
> [...]
> Ein Softwareraid ist zwar günstig, aber nie so leistungsfähig wie ein extra RAID-Controller.


Dass ein SW-RAID nicht so leistungsfähig / schnell ist wie ein RAID,  welches über einen dedizierten Controller verwaltet wird, stimmt  natürlich. Allerdings ist bei modernen Systemen dieser  Geschwindigkeitsunterschied oftmals vernachlässigbar. Ich verweise bei  diesem Thema immer gern auf mein verschlüsseltes RAID5, welches auf  einem Celeron G1610 via NFS Daten mit 80-90MB/s überträgt (eine  Testübertragung mit einer 2,2GB großen Datei dauerte gerade knapp 16  Sekunden).

Eine weitere Möglichkeit sind Dateisysteme, welche Daten intern redundant halten. btrfs und zfs können sowas, glaube ich. 
RAID ist aber meine bevorzugte Methode, Daten auch nach dem Ausfall einer (oder mehrerer, je nach RAID-Level) bereitzustellen. Bei RAID1 ist das Hinzufügen von Festplatten aber so eine Sache - ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, ob / wie man den nutzbaren Speicherplatz bei einem solchen Array im laufenden Betrieb vergrößern kann. Bei RAID5 ist das defnitiv möglich - abhängig vom verwendeten Dateisystem kann der Speicherplatz im laufenden Betrieb sogar nicht nur vergrößert, sondern auch verkleinert werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## XyZaaH (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Festplatten zu einer großen zusammenschließen*

Dort stand aber auch was von perfortmant  
Und Festplatten fallen auch nicht wirklich aus, ich denke also nicht dass ein RAID 0 fehl am Platz ist.


----------



## Jimini (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Festplatten zu einer großen zusammenschließen*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Dort stand aber auch was von perfortmant


Du hast natürlich Recht insofern, als dass ein RAID0 die Schreib- und Leseleistung deutlich steigert. Aber die Anforderung "einigermaßen performant" erfüllt wahrscheinlich jeder gängige RAID-Level.


> Und Festplatten fallen auch nicht wirklich aus, ich denke also nicht dass ein RAID 0 fehl am Platz ist.


Ich nutze zwar erst seit rund 15 Jahren PCs, hatte aber selbst in dieser vergleichsweise kurzen Zeit mindestens 2 Ausfälle von Festplatten (und 2 von SSDs). Im Falle der Festplatten war es glaube ich ein Serienfehler, der sich in einem spontanen Headcrash äußerte - die Daten hätten nur noch durch ein Speziallabor teilweise rekonstruiert werden können.
Zwar kommt es in der Tat relativ selten vor, dass eine Festplatte die Biege macht. Allerdings hat man bei beispielsweise 3 Festplatten im System schon die mindestens dreifache Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine der verbauten Platten die Biege macht. Und während man bei einem RAID1/5/6... immerhin vorgewarnt ist und die erforderlichen Maßnahmen ergreifen kann, sind die Daten eines RAID0 ziemlich unwiederbringlich verloren.
Man liest auch hier im Forum leider immer wieder von Fällen, in denen es ein RAID0 plötzlich zerlegt hat. Selbst ein RAID5 oder 6 schützt nicht wirklich sicher vor Datenverlusten, weshalb ich persönlich sehr vorsichtig bin, welcher Laufwerksstruktur ich meine wichtigen Daten anvertraue.

MfG Jimini


----------



## XELLEX (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Festplatten zu einer großen zusammenschließen*

Ich bin mir natürlich im klaren, dass Performance-technisch nichts über Hardware-RAID geht, es soll jedoch eine Software-Lösung sein. Mit "performant" meinte ich lediglich keine totale Leistungs-Bremse, sodass die Übertragungsraten unter 50 MB/s fallen oder Ähnliches.

Aktuell plane ich 2x 1TB- und 2x 2TB-Festplatten zusammenzuschließen.

Von der Zuverlässigkeit und Datensicherheit muss ich nicht unbedingt ein "Backup des Backups" haben, jedoch ist mir RAID 0 bzw. Striping etwas zu risikoreich. Durch das Zusammenschließen der Platten wollte ich einfach nur die Kapazitätsgrenzen der einzelnen Platten umgehen und eine große Medien-Sammlung anlegen. Sollte dann mal ganz plötzlich eine Platte ohne Vorwarnung den Geist aufgeben - dann seis drum, sofern mir die Daten auf den noch verbleibenden Platten dadurch nicht auch verloren gehen.


----------



## Jimini (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Festplatten zu einer großen zusammenschließen*



XELLEX schrieb:


> Aktuell plane ich 2x 1TB- und 2x 2TB-Festplatten zusammenzuschließen.


(ich kenne mich nur mit den Software-RAID-Möglichkeiten unter Linux (mdadm) aus, daher kann ich mich auch nur hierauf beziehen)
Bei 2x1TB und 2x2TB sind die Möglichkeiten recht begrenzt. Man kann zwar neben ganzen Devices auch einzelne Partitionen zu einem Verbund zusammenschließen, allerdings ist das performance- und sicherheitstechnisch nicht ganz optimal, wenn man etwa pro 2TB-Platte zwei Partitionen in das Array packt.
Es ist daher immer ideal, gleichgroße Platten zu verwenden. Müssen die von dir erwähnten 4 HDDs unbedingt in einem großen Speicherpool laufen? Wenn ja, wäre folgendes möglich:
- RAID0 aus 2x1TB
- RAID5 aus RAID0 und den beiden 2TB-HDDs
Das ist natürlich nicht optimal, allerdings hättest du dann a) alle Platten in einem großen Array und b) noch ein akzeptables Maß an Datensicherheit. Es darf von den 4 Platten nur eine ausfallen, wie es für ein RAID5 typisch ist.

Was bei richtigen RAID-Leveln (1, 5, 6 etc.) häufig vergessen wird, ist die Belastung für die restlichen Festplatten, wenn eine ausgefallen ist und nach dem Einsetzen der Ersatz-HDD der Resync-Vorgang beginnt. Dann laufen alle Platten nämlich über Stunden oder Tage dauerhaft unter Volllast, was durchaus dazu führen kann, dass ausgerechnet in dieser kritischen Phase weitere Platten die Biege machen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mehrere Festplatten zu einer großen zusammenschließen*

Wie groß sind denn deine einzelnen Festplatten?
Medien-Sammlungen könnte man sehr leicht auch ohne RAID auf mehrere Festplatten verteilen.
Du kannst als Speicherort deiner Eigenen Dateien, bzw. Bibliotheken verschiedene Festplatten zuweisen.
Du kannst auch neue Bibliotheken hinzufügen.
Eigene Musik: HDD1
Eigene Videos: HDD2
Eigene Dokumente: HDD3

Im Windows-Betrieb merkst du davon nichts, an der Optik/Bedienbarkeit ändert sich auch nichts durch die Umadressierung.

Mit Windows-Boardmitteln kannst du dann auch sagen, mach mir von den Bibliotheken (regelmäßig) ein Backup und da werden dann auch nur die Eigenen Dateien (ohne Windows) gesichert.


----------

